# Replacement Countershaft



## almega (Jan 16, 2021)

Last week the countershaft on my little Logan decided it was retiring. I looked at rebuilding it but the bushings were shot, and the shaft was destroyed so I decided I could make a new one easier and better, with ball bearings rather than bushings. It is amazing what we can do with an idea, a little metal, some fasteners, Amazon and a few tools. Ordered the pillow blocks from Amazon, the shafting from OnlineMetals, got some 1-1/2 x 1-1/2 x 1/4 angle and some 1/4" plate from my left-over and scrap stock and took a few measurements from the old one and made a few scrap paper sketches. Did a little machining, some welding, salvaged the pulleys from the old set up and viola a couple days later and I'm back in business. It runs quiet and smooth as a baby's behind.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice save!

 John


----------

